# Help with refurbing my Gaggia Baby Class



## MacGimmer (Aug 14, 2012)

The back story:

I've had my Gaggia Baby Class for probably 5 years. I used to use just ordinary descaler, but probably not particularly regularly. (If only I'd found this forum earlier!)

Probably about a year ago I used some de scaler and left it a long time to sit. Started to pump it out by pressing the coffee button. Worked for a bit then the liquid stopped flowing from the group head. The next day still no go, I could hear the pump but no flow. A call to a Gaggia repair centre suggested it was probably a totally knackered boiler and would cost a lot to fix. For one reason and another, I never sent it off to fix, and tried to adjust to having my morning coffee from a Bialetti instead.

Fast forward to present day&#8230;

So I found this forum and following a quick chat with Mark [Gaggiamanualservice] confirm that probably the issue is just a blocked solenoid.

So I open up the machine and take a look:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8

The plus point of the BabyClass is you can take the solenoid off without removing the boiler from the machine.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

Solenoid removed, split easily [used a 17mm spanner to hold the base whilst loosening the 14mm part]

I cleaned it up and soaked in some de scaler


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

Meanwhile I took off the shower screen and extracted the shower block. using a bolt same size as the shower head screw. [Thanks for the tip Mark]


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

The block was pretty grim


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

Again cleaned them up and they looked ok.

I put everything back together with a nice new group head gasket and tried to run the machine again. It stated pumping out liquid, which was a very opaque white, like concentrated de scaler. Which considering how long it had been in there is quite possible. Filled the water reservoir and carried on flushing the boiler out.

Of course it stopped again! Had to strip the solenoid [again] and sure enough it had quite a bit of scale in there. Back together and it seems to working ok. I flushed 2 1/2 reservoirs of clean water through which ran clear.

So I'm wondering:

a) Do I need to split the boiler and see what a year of de scaler inside it has done? How do I do that in a Baby Class? If I need to take it out, how do I deal with the steam hoses, which have what look like machine crimped metal bands on them.

b) Should I be worried about the state of the portafilter. It looks a reddish brassy colour on the inside. Has it lost it's chrome and should I replace it?


__
https://flic.kr/p/2

Finally, there is a small part on the top of the steam release knob obviously designed to stop the knob being totally unscrewed. However, it's small hex key grub screw is loose, and I can't work out exactly it should be set. Any pointers?


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

Sorry, lots of questions at once, but really keen to get the Gaggia back to proper operation, and at least now I know how to look after it properly.

Cheers

The Gimmer


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I had the same problem with the steam knob and finally, after some experimentation, I tightened the grub screw so that the knob only goes a half turn. This gets me enough steam for my needs.

ian


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

The Gaggia Baby I had which I decided to dismantle had the same machined-type clips on. I replaced with a jubilee clip and it held up fine whilst I was testing the machine.


----------



## MacGimmer (Aug 14, 2012)

MartinB said:


> The Gaggia Baby I had which I decided to dismantle had the same machined-type clips on. I replaced with a jubilee clip and it held up fine whilst I was testing the machine.


Yes, I had thought about jubilee clips. Would they grip strongly enough I wonder? Don't fancy high pressure steam/water spraying everywhere...


----------



## MacGimmer (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, all done now.

Split the boiler and it wasn't too bad in there. Bit of scale and only slightly furry despite the time it had been standing. I cleaned the boiler all out and gave the group head a good clean with Puly too.

A new gasket on the boiler and the two littles ones on the solenoid (which I dismantled again to clean just in case)

Incidentally, I didn't have to disconnect the steam hoses, just remove the plastic cage and move things out of the way.

I put it all back together and flushed two reservoirs worth of water through. No leaks. Put in a new shower screen and made two doubles which I discarded, then made one to actually drink. Spot on perfect and delicious.

Thanks for the help, ESP [email protected] gaggiamanualservice

The Gimmer


----------

